# Your funny and odd sign photos



## -Oy- (Mar 26, 2018)

I thought it would be fun to make a collection of funny signs we see - so let's have them.

**Please don't just trawl Google Images for other people's pix and post those. This is for your own photos!**

I'll start us off with a few of mine...

1. Lands end. Start - or not?






2. "Crab" - so not crab then?





3. Naughty!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2018)

I've never taken a picture of a sign.


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 26, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I've never taken a picture of a sign.



Life is full of new challenges


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey, that's right!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2018)

Hope this is okay. We take the trails through here quite often.


----------



## Lara (Mar 27, 2018)

This is the only photo I have taken of a sign. "Beer IN - Nativity​ OUT" just struck me funny.

I was visiting my daughter in Denver Colorado at Christmastime when we took a day trip to Estes Park Co.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 27, 2018)

An interesting shop name - not sure if the humour translates .


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2018)

I've seen many funny signs, but this one has got to be my favourite...an Irish Scarecrow..


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I've seen many funny signs, but this one has got to be my favourite...an Irish Scarecrow..
> 
> 
> View attachment 50314



Holly...wouldn’t work over here because our crows can’t read yet. It is funny though. :sentimental:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2018)

LOL...Pappy...illiterate crows in the USA? ... who'd have thunk it?>..


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 27, 2018)

Some fab signs so far folks


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 27, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> An interesting shop name - not sure if the humour translates .
> 
> View attachment 50313



No translation needed just up the road in Wigan


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2018)

*The Keystone cop shop in South Dakota.




*
*And you thought they were just a joke in the old movies, eh? *


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 28, 2018)

^^^^ I like that


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 28, 2018)

Manchester at the weekend...

4.5 Ton Sex? Reet!


----------

